# Snuba



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi guys recently I had the opportunity to go SNUBA which is a mix of snorkeling and scuba diving for the ones who did not know including me.
When we left it was sunny and the perfect day to do so but weather changed in no time and then we had thunders and heavy rain which it sucks because we only had 30min in the water which felt like 5min
Anyways is almost the same as scuba diving without the tank in your back you are breathing tru a hose that goes to a tank on the surface and 2 or 3 person can breath with one tank with a splitter.
Pictures are not the best we had no sun and I was trying to keep up with the group..


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

More Snuba


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

cool...i've heard about this..looks pretty neat. Tropical weather can be pretty moody.....had the same thing happen to me on a dive in Australia....dove under bright and sunny conditions, surfaced 40mins later and it was a raging thunderstorm with crazy waves!

what is the max depth you can go with snuba??

z


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Patwa said:


> cool...i've heard about this..looks pretty neat. Tropical weather can be pretty moody.....had the same thing happen to me on a dive in Australia....dove under bright and sunny conditions, surfaced 40mins later and it was a raging thunderstorm with crazy waves!
> 
> what is the max depth you can go with snuba??
> 
> z


It is really cool since I had never scuba dive only snorkel.
We went 20 to 25feet and I guess is all depending in how long the hoses are I would say and btw this was in Bahamas.
They put some weights in my waist so you could advance faster but mine were loaded to one side more than the other so I kept going sideways lol after a while I balanced it and it was just perfect...You must be and experienced diver and Im sure you will have a blast doing Snuba!!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

looks cool! now i can't wait for my trip to mexico soon, if they have it i'll give it a try.

when i was in st.maartin i did this sea treck thing. basically a helmet that doesn't fill up with water connected to a air tube. it was pretty cool


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

woah, that sea trek thing is pretty weird! can you stop and look or do you have to keep walking?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> looks cool! now i can't wait for my trip to mexico soon, if they have it i'll give it a try.
> 
> when i was in st.maartin i did this sea treck thing. basically a helmet that doesn't fill up with water connected to a air tube. it was pretty cool


Lol yes they had this option too and also cage for sharks which not for me


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Patwa said:


> woah, that sea trek thing is pretty weird! can you stop and look or do you have to keep walking?


no you can stop, and if the helmet starts to fill up with water you just tilt your head foward (or back, can't remember) and it empties. it has nothing on actual scuba but still pretty cool.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Cool stuff Alex, did you get some video too?  
Jason where in St. Maartin was this? It has been a few years since I have been..but I don't recall ever seeing this.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

fury165 said:


> Cool stuff Alex, did you get some video too?
> Jason where in St. Maartin was this? It has been a few years since I have been..but I don't recall ever seeing this.


Yes I got 2 short videos


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

This is really cool. Thanks for sharing, Alex.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

conix67 said:


> This is really cool. Thanks for sharing, Alex.


Thank Yuri my pleasure


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

fury165 said:


> Cool stuff Alex, did you get some video too?
> Jason where in St. Maartin was this? It has been a few years since I have been..but I don't recall ever seeing this.


hrm, it was a short boat ride right from the dock of the cruise boat. just around the big island into a little (somewhat) calmer cove. they take you out in two groups, and while the other group is diving, you get to snorkel around. first time i learned that coral is sharp when trying to climb up on a rock haha


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

Snuba is too much fun. Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice pictures Alex.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

johnnyriker said:


> Snuba is too much fun. Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.





verano said:


> Nice pictures Alex.


My pleasure guys


----------

